# wildlife rehabbing class in MI



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Okay, so this isn't very hedgehog-related, but it IS animal-related! I know there's a handful of other MI residents on here and thought that being animal lovers, maybe someone else would be interested in this.

I volunteer with a wildlife rehab/rescue called Wildside Rehabilitation Center. The women that run Wildside are going to be sponsoring/running an IWRC-approved Basic Wildlife Rehab course just south of Lansing next April. The course will be two days, April 12-13, Saturday & Sunday. This course is the one required in order to apply for a wildlife rehabber's license, though it's not the only thing you need in order to apply.

It's a bit pricey (though the price is going up after the new year, so if you're interested, it'd be a good idea to register sooner rather than later), but it's a fantastic course! I took it this past January and had a blast. There's a ton of information provided during both days of the course, and much of it can be applied to all animals, not just wildlife - stress & how to minimize it, how to deal with wounds, nutrition, tube & syringe-feeding, dosing medicine, calculating out calorie needs, etc. There's hands-on experience to practice things like injections, tube-feeding, wing-wrapping, etc. during the lab on the second day, using cadavers. You also get the IWRC handbook that has information on all of the things covered in the class that you get to keep - I absolutely love mine & have consulted it at least a couple times since the course for the nutrition information.

Let me know if you have any questions & if I don't know the answer, I can pass them on to Louise (director & rehabber for Wildside). I'll be helping with the class, so let me know if you plan on coming! I'd love to see someone I know there! 

Edit: Just came to look at this again and realized I completely forgot to link to the site with more information & where you register.  Here's that! http://theiwrc.org/continuing-education/physical-classes


----------

